

Ask HN: Why the black border? - hajrice

I've noticed that there's a mini black border on the top of the HN bar.<p>Why?
======
damncabbage
The late Mr Jobs. It's happened a few times before.

~~~
hajrice
Ah, yes. I had assumed it had something to do with the death of Steve Jobs.

